# Rain delays



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems with late grass cuts? I can't remember it ever raining this much here in NJ.
Was finally going to get caught up today and again it started to down pour after only 5 properties. At this rate we may never get caught up...


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Same here in PA. Plan s few days to get caught up and it rains. After all the rain the grass is higher then it should so the recut takes longer. Never ending cycle. The worst is bid approvals on roofs. Its like talking another language to reps on how you can't repair/replace roofs in the rain (I've seen some do it but not on my insurance)


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We got 2 full days of mowing in last week. I ran a crew that volunteered over the Holiday and they worked one full day. I expect only two days this week of mowing and then more rain. I'm not crazy about the cliche but it is what it is.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with late grass cuts? I can't remember it ever raining this much here in NJ.
> Was finally going to get caught up today and again it started to down pour after only 5 properties. At this rate we may never get caught up...


I was mowing in full rain gear last week just to stay current on my GC's!:boat:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I cut them rain or shine, wet or dry.*

I might look crazy, but no crazier than hauling around mowers and snow removal equipment at the same time. This spring, I was doing snow removal in one of my areas, and cutting the grass in other parts. I also cut grass on the sunny parts of lawns, that still had snow in the shade. I have to eat when it rains too. It is best at this time of year to stay 2-3 days ahead. If you have a company that doesn't allow that, that's OK. I have three cameras with three different dates, one set for today, one for tomorrow, and one for the next day. I have also been drying of the grass with a leaf blower, it does help.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

2 years ago I had to finish an initial on a day it was raining and didn't want it to be submitted late. I ended up losing control of the trailer when some idiot in front of me stopped too hard and I skid forward with 30 yards of debris. My tandem trailer was no good anymore and till this day my truck still has a dent. My point? Even if work is going to be turned in late just wait till it clears up. Not worth getting into an accident to please these clowns.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> 2 years ago I had to finish an initial on a day it was raining and didn't want it to be submitted late. I ended up losing control of the trailer when some idiot in front of me stopped too hard and I skid forward with 30 yards of debris. My tandem trailer was no good anymore and till this day my truck still has a dent. My point? Even if work is going to be turned in late just wait till it clears up. Not worth getting into an accident to please these clowns.


So dont work when the road is wet?????????:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I was mowing in full rain gear last week just to stay current on my GC's!:boat:


Glad to hear I`m not the only one that does this!:thumbup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Glad to hear I`m not the only one that does this!:thumbup:


your not alone.


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

*same here in WA. state*

It will quit raining here in washington between august 12th and august 22nd during the summer..lol:yes:


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with late grass cuts? I can't remember it ever raining this much here in NJ.
> Was finally going to get caught up today and again it started to down pour after only 5 properties. At this rate we may never get caught up...


Poncho... :thumbsup:


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

There is never been a rain delay... Only some not willing to work thru the drops. If I waited for ideal weather or my people were afraid of water Id never get caught up. Lightning is another story...


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

garylaps said:


> There is never been a rain delay... Only some not willing to work thru the drops. If I waited for ideal weather or my people were afraid of water Id never get caught up. Lightning is another story...


Same here.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I just tell my contractors "HEY IT DON'T RAIN ON THE MILITARY" now get back to work and make us some money and dont forget to get some during pics.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

dryBgerG said:


> Same here.


 
Same here! but if we get alot of rain have watch not damage yards!


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

The only problem is some clients have as a criteria that you do not cut the grass if raining


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

When the soil is saturated and water standing it is not mowable. Completely understand folks are on a deadline and clocks are ticking. Coleslaw coming out of your discharge and muddy brown stripes accross a yard are not doing your clients any service. The Home Depot parking lot contractors can do that.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> When the soil is saturated and water standing it is not mowable. Completely understand folks are on a deadline and clocks are ticking. Coleslaw coming out of your discharge and muddy brown stripes accross a yard are not doing your clients any service. The Home Depot parking lot contractors can do that.





Mowing in full rain gear during a rain storm might be acceptable to P&P customers. 

High end residential................... you won't have to worry about mowing in the rain, they'll get rid of you.
For leaving those muddy tire tracks thru their entire yard until the next time it rains.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

For those that wonder how closely the client for FAS or Cyprexx, etc look at your photos, we have also been at properties with one guy plowing the driveway and another one mowing the yard and "trimming". My first thoughts as a lender would be "Really?" I think I would tell the SG boys I'll pay for one of the services but not both, you pick.
Yes, I should have separated P&P from actual Beings.


----------

